# milk replacer brands



## emilypaonia (Apr 2, 2011)

I am new to sheep, but I raise goats and chickens.  I am looking forward to having feeder lambs this year and in the future, hopefully 20 ewes or so.  My property has a 7 acre orchard and I would like to eventually raise enough sheep on it to keep the grass down.

Anyway, I have my first bum lamb, he sure is little!  I am feeding him Land O' Lakes "Ultra Fresh Lamb Milk Replacer."  That is what the supply store in my town had.  I will probably have to get another bag since I am getting him a friend today, I imagine the two of them will go through more than the 25 lb. bag in the next 6 weeks.

Anyone have any good recommendations for brands?  Any "organic" types out on the market?  Anyone know anything about the Land O' Lakes that I am currently using.  People post on this forum about the Purina brand, maybe I can get that in the next town over if it is better.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 2, 2011)

That Land O'Lakes replacer is good. It's an all-milk protein based replacer.  I'd stick with it instead of switching.


----------



## puredelite (Apr 2, 2011)

Land-of-Lakes is the only milk replacer that I have used and it seemed to do the trick for my orphans, they grew well on it. Best of success in your bottle-feeding, it is quite a chore!


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 3, 2011)

Just curious...can goat replacement milk be fed to lambs?  Our local Tractor Supply keeps it in stock.  Might come in handy some day.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 3, 2011)

Calves= calf milk replacer for best results
Lambs= lamb milk replacer for best results
Goats= goat milk replacer for best results.
In a desperate situation, you can buy some time by switching, but try to keep your replacers species specific.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 4, 2011)

I do realize that using species-specific replacer is better, but no one in my area raises sheep so the local feed stores do not carry replacer.  they do have goat replacer in stock though.  So is it OK to use goat replacer until I can get a bag of sheep replacer through the mail?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 4, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> I do realize that using species-specific replacer is better, but no one in my area raises sheep so the local feed stores do not carry replacer.  they do have goat replacer in stock though.  So is it OK to use goat replacer until I can get a bag of sheep replacer through the mail?


Are you in need of replacer right now?  Or are you just getting some in case one day down the road you may want some?  If it's the latter, I wouldn't buy any yet.  Well, maybe a small bag (if you can find one) to keep in the freezer...but replacer isn't something you generally want sitting around for long periods of time until you need it.  

Your feed store should be able to order you some if they can get goat milk replacer.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 4, 2011)

no I don't need it now and hopfully never will need it, but I want to line things up just in case.  I guess when my ewes get old enough to breed later this fall I'll order a bag of replacer and keep it in the freezer (when they get close to lambing time of course).  I'd hate to get caught unprepared because that's when Murphy's law kicks in.  If I have the replacer on hand, all my ewes will sucessfully raise their own lambs.  Right?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 4, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> no I don't need it now and hopfully never will need it, but I want to line things up just in case.  I guess when my ewes get old enough to breed later this fall I'll order a bag of replacer and keep it in the freezer (when they get close to lambing time of course).  I'd hate to get caught unprepared because that's when Murphy's law kicks in.  If I have the replacer on hand, all my ewes will sucessfully raise their own lambs.  Right?


Yep, Murphy's Law is a pain in the butt!    But yes, I'd wait to buy replacer until just a few weeks before your ewes are due to lamb.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 4, 2011)

thank you!


----------

